# "Resume playing" broken in 6.4a?



## Barmstro (Jun 25, 2004)

If I'm watching a show that TiVo is CURRENTLY recording, I often fast forward through the commercials and catch up to "live"; at that point I'll pause the show, go to the "Now Playing" list, and watch something else while TiVo continues recording the show. But with 6.4a, when I go back to the show that's being recorded, the option to "Resume playing" is missing and I can only "Play" from the very start of the recording. Obviously this sucks since you then have to manually fast forward to approximately where you left off. I'm sure this worked correctly in 6.3f and earlier.
Can anyone else confirm that 6.4a broke this? It's not just my machine right?


----------



## ToroGuns (Sep 9, 2003)

Barmstro said:


> If I'm watching a show that TiVo is CURRENTLY recording, I often fast forward through the commercials and catch up to "live"; at that point I'll pause the show, go to the "Now Playing" list, and watch something else while TiVo continues recording the show. But with 6.4a, when I go back to the show that's being recorded, the option to "Resume playing" is missing and I can only "Play" from the very start of the recording. Obviously this sucks since you then have to manually fast forward to approximately where you left off. I'm sure this worked correctly in 6.3f and earlier.
> Can anyone else confirm that 6.4a broke this? It's not just my machine right?


Same with my R10... Doesn't seem to work while recording.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

My units are still at 6.2a, and I don't remember them ever doing that. They only have "resume play" if the show is being watched from the NPL. If I watch half the show in live tv, and wish to resume later on, I have to fast forward as well. 
How did you get them to resume play from the NPL to the same point where you left off when watching live tv?


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

CrashHD said:


> My units are still at 6.2a, and I don't remember them ever doing that. They only have "resume play" if the show is being watched from the NPL. If I watch half the show in live tv, and wish to resume later on, I have to fast forward as well.
> How did you get them to resume play from the NPL to the same point where you left off when watching live tv?


Crash-
I have the same problem as the OP. I do this from the NPL. With the previous version(6.3f), I would hit Pause and go back to the NPL or the other tuner. When I came back and went to the original program it would start at the point of the Pause. With 6.4a it takes you back to the start of the program.


----------



## Barmstro (Jun 25, 2004)

CrashHD said:


> My units are still at 6.2a, and I don't remember them ever doing that. They only have "resume play" if the show is being watched from the NPL.


Sorry, it might not have been clear in my example, but I'm only watching shows from the NPL, it's just recording the show as I watch it and I "catch up" with the live feed (i.e., I hit the commercials and can't fast forward anymore), so I go back to the NPL, watch something else for a bit while TiVo records more of the show I was watching, and then I eventually return to that original show in the NPL where "Resume playing" is now missing.


----------



## Marrelli (Jan 12, 2007)

Barmstro said:


> If I'm watching a show that TiVo is CURRENTLY recording, I often fast forward through the commercials and catch up to "live"; at that point I'll pause the show, go to the "Now Playing" list, and watch something else while TiVo continues recording the show. But with 6.4a, when I go back to the show that's being recorded, the option to "Resume playing" is missing and I can only "Play" from the very start of the recording. Obviously this sucks since you then have to manually fast forward to approximately where you left off. I'm sure this worked correctly in 6.3f and earlier.
> Can anyone else confirm that 6.4a broke this? It's not just my machine right?


 I tested mine, mine is also not allowing me to start from where i left off. However, you wouldn't need to pause it in the past. While it was playing, I use to be able to break out of it (without pause), then when I played it later, it would play from where it left off.

However, if you watch the program (not from the NPL), you can pause it, then watch something else from the NPL or other tuner, if you go back to the tuner you paused, it is still paused and you can continue that way.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

I experienced this problem on one recent recording, but didn't take time to investigate nuances. So let me throw something out for consideration:

When I had this problem it was after I watched just the first few minutes of a program. Is it possible that the TiVo is trying to be "smart" and is starting at the beginning if you only watched some small amount (maybe less than 5 minutes) while it was being recorded?


----------



## Barmstro (Jun 25, 2004)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Is it possible that the TiVo is trying to be "smart" and is starting at the beginning if you only watched some small amount (maybe less than 5 minutes) while it was being recorded?


Nope, this happened to me on two different shows last night. One was a 60 minute show that I was 30 minutes into, and the other was a 3 hour show that I was 45 minutes into.
I just tested it on my Series 1 TiVo with the ancient 3.5b and it works correctly there. I'm fairly certain something changed (broke IMO) in 6.4a.


----------



## johnnycake23 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have 6.4a also and I just got off the phone with DirecTV about this very issue. They said it was something with the new download and the Overlap Protection setting. Well, I deselected the Overlap Protection in Settings but it did not fix the issue. It still goes back to the beginning of a show that is currently being recorded.

He further said that if enough people complain maybe it will be escalated as an "issue" (currently to them it's just MY problem) and the engineers will work on it. Not much of a help to me but I thought I'd share.


----------



## rubybear (Oct 16, 2007)

I, too, have had this issue ever since the 6.4a download. I've been discussing it with another DTV subscriber at the DirecTV Technical Forum website, and she isn't getting much help from their customer service. They told her they're going to remotely uninstall and reinstall 6.4a on her machine in a week or two. Frankly, Id be very leery of letting them mess with my box! Thats why Im not going to call them myself, because if this is the only glitch in 6.4a, Id rather live with that than have them go fooling around with my Samsung TiVo. 

By the way, johnnycake23, if they told you this is the first they've heard of a problem, she has talked to DirecTV several times, ever since June 10. I just hate it when they aren't truthful...


----------



## goodgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello Rubybear and Johnnycake 23: 

Hi, this is Goodgirl from the DirecTv technical forum. Yes, Johnnycake 23, I, too, disabled my overlap protection for a short while, in hopes that that would solve my problem. No such luck. So I re-actived the protection. 

I am truly hoping that DirecTv will wake up and fix this bug soon. Quite frustrating. 

The only thing I have noticed that seems to be consistent with the glitch/bug/corruption is that if I am recording a show (say, a one hour show) and BACK OUT FOR A LONG TIME - SAY, 20, 30, 35 MINUTES OR SO, it has been letting me go back in to the show being recorded EXACTLY WHERE I LEFT OFF. BUT ONLY IF I STAY OUT OF IT FOR QUITE A LONG TIME. 

If I try to re-enter the program being recorded after a few moments, or a few minutes, I am jumped back to the start of the show. 

Sincerely, Goodgirl
P.S. Thanks again rubybear for the info on this forum!


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

goodgirl said:


> The only thing I have noticed that seems to be consistent with the glitch/bug/corruption is that if I am recording a show (say, a one hour show) and BACK OUT FOR A LONG TIME - SAY, 20, 30, 35 MINUTES OR SO, it has been letting me go back in to the show being recorded EXACTLY WHERE I LEFT OFF. BUT ONLY IF I STAY OUT OF IT FOR QUITE A LONG TIME.


Instead of "quite a long time," could this relate to the recording having finished?

I too am having this problem since 6.4a (HR10).

jdg


----------



## crkeehn (Mar 1, 2005)

I haven't tried it with any long programs yet, and the programs that I have watched have been previously recorded. I do have the resume playing button and the play resumes where I previously left off.


----------



## goodgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

JohnDG said:


> Instead of "quite a long time," could this relate to the recording having finished?
> 
> I too am having this problem since 6.4a (HR10).
> 
> jdg


No, I am sure that sometimes I can go back into a show, _even if it has not finished recording, and actually go back to the spot where I left off._ However, there is no consistency to this. Sometimes I can't. Sometimes I am jumped back to the beginning. Therefore, this is really a big BUG in the download that needs to be corrected.

And, yes, I can always go back into a show that has completed it's recording to the spot where I left off.

Also, yesterday I called DirecTv again and complained again. This time I asked for a supervisor. They transferred me to a nice gentleman, Lee, and I referred him to this website, and I gave him the link to this page. He got on this website while he and I were speaking. He was actually reading all our complaints while he and I were speaking. He told me that he would alert all his fellow customer service reps (in his office - there are probably thousands of offices all of the USA) about this. The more we squak about this, the sooner DirecTv will know about is and hopefully fix it!

Sincerely, Goodgirl


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

It's happening on my HDTiVo too!


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

I have investigated this bug thoroughly on my HR10-250.

Old behavior: If you "left arrowed" out of a recording (from the NPL) your position would be saved unless you were within 5 minutes of the end of the recording, and the detail screen would show "Resume" -- but if you were less than 5 minutes from the end, *and you hadn't pressed Pause first*, your position would be lost, and the detail screen would show "Play".

New behavior in 6.4a: If you "left arrow" out of a recording, your position will be saved unless you were within 5 minutes of the end of the recording, and the detail screen will show "Resume". This is exactly the same as before. *But *if you're less than 5 minutes from the end, your position will be lost *regardless of whether you press Pause first*, and the detail screen will show "Play".

This is aggravating to me, since it often happens that I want to show my wife the funny vignette (whose location can no longer be saved) at the end of the local news.

I guess I'll have to waste a half-hour of my life to complain about this to D*.

_[Belated correction on 6-26]_ *If recording is still in progress, the 5 minutes is now measured from the current end of the recording*, whereas in the past (I believe) it was measured from the _projected _end of the recording.


----------



## macizcool (Jul 15, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> If you "left arrow" out of a recording, your position will be saved unless you were within 5 minutes of the end of the recording, and the detail screen will show "Resume". This is exactly the same as before. *But *if you're less than 5 minutes from the end, your position will be lost *regardless of whether you press Pause first*, and the detail screen will show "Play".


Aren't these two phrases the same?:

"...within 5 minutes of the end of the recording..."
"...less than 5 minutes from the end..."

I think what you are trying to say is that your position is saved no matter how you exit the recording, unless you are at the end (last five minutes) of the recording. Is this correct? (I'm very simple minded)

Also, are you aware of the 15-minute skip feature? This may help you get to the last five minutes of a recording at a faster pace. You may also want to consider making the last five minutes of the local news a separate recording, if this is something you do often....


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

macizcool said:


> Aren't these two phrases the same?:
> 
> "...within 5 minutes of the end of the recording..."
> "...less than 5 minutes from the end..."
> ...


Read it again. The difference he cites relates to the pushing of the pause button, not the five minutes.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

macizcool said:


> ...I think what you are trying to say is that your position is saved no matter how you exit the recording, unless you are at the end (last five minutes) of the recording. Is this correct? (I'm very simple minded)


That's right. I repeated myself for the sake of (what I thought was) more clarity.


> Also, are you aware of the 15-minute skip feature?


Yep. It's still aggravating.


----------



## goodgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello Rubybear and All Members:

I think I figured out a way to fix the problem of a show which is being recorded and then jumping you back to the beginning when you re-enter the show. 

Okay, you might consider this complicated and most of you probably won't want ot deal with this, because it entails an awful lot of clicks on your remote, but for those of you who refuse to put up with this nasty bug, here goes:

Okay, you are watching your show which is being recorded right now, the red dot is on it which shows you it is being recorded. 

You back out of the show for whatever reason - to go make a pizza, watch another show, whatever.

Ten minutes later you want to go back to the spot where you left off:

Here is what you do:

(1) Go into the menu which reads "Pick Programs to Record", rather than going back to your show through DirecTv Central. Find the red dot and the show that you see is being recorded RIGHT NOW.

(2) From this menu, ENTER THE FIRST SCREEN, which reads "CONTINUE RECORDING" (don't go in any further - Just "Continue Recording").

(3) Now BACK OUT OF THAT SCREEN.

(4) Now GO BACK to the DirecTv Central Menu. Renter the NOW PLAYING LIST. Find the show that you were watching earlier. It should still be recording, with the red dot on it. 

(5) Now SELECT your recording show - you should now be brought back to the EXACT SPOT where you left off recording earlier.

Basically, in summary, if you back out of your show being recorded, then go in PICK PROGRAMS TO RECORD, find your show on that screen, then enter the first Green Screen ("CONTINUE RECORDING") then back out, and then go back into your show through the DIRECTV Central Menu, YOU WILL BE TAKEN BACK TO THE EXACT SPOT YOU LEFT OFF WHEN YOU BACKED OUT A FEW MINUTES EARLIER. I tried it a couple of time, and it worked for me.

Sincerely, Goodgirl


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Hi, goodgirl (love that moniker -- for each of us has our own idea of what a good girl does & doesn't do!)

Your workaround will no doubt be very helpful to anyone at TiVo Inc who tries to debug this regression in the software. (I don't think there's anyone left at D* who can help.) The problem is going to be to kick D* hard enough to get them to set the debugging process in motion. 

Unfortunately for me, I don't see how I can apply your insight to the problem of restoring the lost position _after _the recording is complete.


----------



## goodgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Dear Sygygy: I have found no problems of any kind with a show which is fully recorded - my instructions apply only to a show which is in the process of being recorded, and still has the red dot on it.

For me, previously recorded shows all behave properly with the 6.4a upgrade - I reenter them at will and still go back to the exact spot I left off. I have heard others with this upgrade say the same thing. 

I don't think you should have any trouble with a fully recorded show. 

Sincerely, Goodgirl (good luck!)


----------



## macizcool (Jul 15, 2007)

dtremain said:


> Read it again. The difference he cites relates to the pushing of the pause button, not the five minutes.


My mistake!


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

goodgirl said:


> ... For me, previously recorded shows all behave properly with the 6.4a upgrade - I reenter them at will and still go back to the exact spot I left off. I have heard others with this upgrade say the same thing.


Please try again. I'm sure you'll discover that, in a previously recorded show, if the spot to which you want to return is within 5 minutes of the end, the software will have forgotten where you were *even if you pressed Pause before exiting from the program*. If I'm wrong, please report it here, for that would mean that the problem is much harder to reproduce than I thought it would be. (My wife and I see the bug on both our HD-DTiVo and our SD DTiVo. Also, ToroGuns reported the bug on an R10.)

*Added 9 days later:*

When I posted the above message, I sent a PM to goodgirl saying...

_Hi! ... Did you see my post asking you to recheck the way *old *recordings work?

I wrote: "Please try again. I'm sure you'll discover that, in a previously recorded show, if the spot to which you want to return is within 5 minutes of the end, the software will have forgotten where you were *even if you pressed Pause before exiting from the program*. If I'm wrong, please report it..."

The post is at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6412067#post6412067

Also, rubybear just posted that "the problem that Goodgirl has so eloquently and thoroughly explained has nothing at all to do with the last five minutes of a show." Is rubybear correct? See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6413105#post6413105_

... There has been no reply so far.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Syzygy said:


> (I don't think there's anyone left at D* who can help.)





> I guess I'll have to waste a half-hour of my life to complain about this to D*.


Well, I did talk to a "resolution specialist," which evidently is a special kind of supervisor, and including the wait it took about an hour. She (Kayla) did assure me that D* had people who could fix bugs in the HR10 -- although the front-line responder had told me that my DVR was "not supported."

Like goodgirl did, I gave the supervisor a link to this page.


----------



## Marrelli (Jan 12, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> I have investigated this bug thoroughly on my HR10-250.
> 
> Old behavior: If you "left arrowed" out of a recording (from the NPL) your position would be saved unless you were within 5 minutes of the end of the recording, and the detail screen would show "Resume" -- but if you were less than 5 minutes from the end, *and you hadn't pressed Pause first*, your position would be lost, and the detail screen would show "Play".
> 
> ...


----------



## goodgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Guys! Just one more tiny point to make this series of five functions work: It is very important as to WHEN you follow my five steps. DO NOT DO THESE FIVE STEPS the minute you back out of the show you are watching and recording. Just back out of the show, and watch whatever you want to watch, or go bake your pizza (ha-ha), THEN when you are read to pick up your show which is still being recorded, AT THAT MOMENT, follow my five steps, and you will be put back in to where you want to be.

If you do this procedure too early on, it won't work, and you will be jumped back to the beginning.

Ah, what we go through for technology!

Sincerely, Goodgirl

Good Luck, Guys!


----------



## Marrelli (Jan 12, 2007)

The work around I'm using now for programs I'm recording, is not to view the programs from the NPL, but watch them from the tuner. Then, when you want to watch something else, pause the tuner, either watch something else from the NPL finished recorded or the other tuner. Then you can go back to the other tuner when you're ready to watch it again and unpause it.

The only drawback is, when that program is done recording when you're away from that tuner, the pause is released.


----------



## goodgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Dear Marelli: 

What does "NPL" stand for? I'm no good on all these technical abbreviations. Thanks. 

Sincerely, Goodgirl


----------



## rubybear (Oct 16, 2007)

Syzygy, I dont mean to be argumentative, but the problem that Goodgirl has so eloquently and thoroughly explained has nothing at all to do with the last five minutes of a show. It can be 12, 22, 37 minutes, etc. that you have watched while it is still recording, and if you go out of the show to do something else, when you go back to watch the rest of it (while its still recording), you unexpectedly find yourself at the beginning of the show, rather than resuming where you left off. This didnt happen before the 6.4a upgrade.

Goodgirl also explained that this problem does not affect shows that have been fully recorded. Only ones that are still being recorded have the new glitch.

Goodgirl, your workaround sounds interesting, Im going to try it. I applaud your persistence in finding a way to outsmart the software bugs! Thats what I usually resort to, also, because holding your breath waiting for the powers that be to fix the bugs only results in turning quite blue! 

Sincerely,
rubybear


----------



## rubybear (Oct 16, 2007)

goodgirl said:


> Dear Marelli:
> 
> What does "NPL" stand for? I'm no good on all these technical abbreviations. Thanks.
> 
> Sincerely, Goodgirl


"NPL" is the Now Playing List.

rubybear


----------



## rubybear (Oct 16, 2007)

Syzygy, its been my experience that if youre within the last 5 minutes of a recorded show and you either press the left arrow or the menu button, you get a screen asking if you want to delete the recording or not. If you say Dont Delete, when you go back to the recording, it will start you at the beginning. For me, this hasnt changed since the upgrade, it still does the same thing, which is how they programmed it from the beginning.

Im wondering, if you are now experiencing something else, and its messing with the last 5 minutes of your recordings, perhaps it has something to do with the new Overlap Protection feature? I didnt trust it, so I disabled it on my recorder.

rubybear


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

rubybear said:


> Syzygy, its been my experience that if youre within the last 5 minutes of a recorded show and you either press the left arrow or the menu button, you get a screen asking if you want to delete the recording or not. If you say Dont Delete, when you go back to the recording, it will start you at the beginning. For me, this hasnt changed since the upgrade, it still does the same thing, which is how they programmed it from the beginning.
> 
> Im wondering, if you are now experiencing something else, and its messing with the last 5 minutes of your recordings, perhaps it has something to do with the new Overlap Protection feature? I didnt trust it, so I disabled it on my recorder.


Also from the beginning, they programmed it so that you could avoid getting that screen which asks if you want to delete the recording by pressing Pause first. If you were to press Pause and then exit from the recording, *your position would be saved even if there were less than 5 minutes remaining *before the end. This is what's broken in the 6.4a software; this is the bug that several people have reported.

I do have Overlap Protection enabled. So, just to cover that base, I'll turn it off and test... Rackenfratz, the bug is still there.


----------



## goodgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi, Rubybear: 

Thanks for your comments. One little note: Today I tried my method that I devised five times during the day, and it worked for me four out of the five times! On the fifth try, it didn't work! (sigh ). 

I guess I want to be Savior (ha-ha) For All the DirecTv Bugs (ha-ha). It is probably my ego - I want to solve all the problems in the world, I am very pedantic (I like everything "just so"). 

Oh, well, I guess I can't always save the world - or all the new downloads (ha-ha )

Sincerely, Goodgirl


----------



## rubybear (Oct 16, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Also from the beginning, they programmed it so that you could avoid getting that screen which asks if you want to delete the recording by pressing Pause first. If you were to press Pause and then exit from the recording, *your position would be saved even if there were less than 5 minutes remaining *before the end. This is what's broken in the 6.4a software; this is the bug that several people have reported.


Wow, all these years, and I never knew you could do that! Yeah, that would be a nice feature. Bummer that the new update took that away, too.

So far, I haven't seen any benefits, and only new problems, with the 6.4a software. The recently deleted folder is sort of useless to me. Once I delete something, I intended to do it, so I don't need to restore it. I don't even have the overlap protection enabled, so I don't use that.

Oh well, I guess we're just once again beta testers for their new gimmicks. I just wish they wouldn't mess with the currently well-running applications in order to introduce their 'new features'.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

rubybear said:


> The recently deleted folder is sort of useless to me. Once I delete something, I intended to do it, so I don't need to restore it.


Not me! Several times in the last few months I've deleted a program (and even confirmed the deletion without thinking) and then belatedly realized there was something in it I had wanted to revisit later. So for me the Recently Deleted folder is quite nice.


----------



## rubybear (Oct 16, 2007)

Did anyone else receive a data download today (6/25)? Around 5:30 am (Pacific time), I noticed one of my tuners was tuned to a DirecTV channel (100, I think), and was recording. I clicked on info for the program, and it said it was about 59% complete downloading new data. After it was finished, I decided to try the resume playing issue, to see if it had been fixed. It apparently has! (Sorry, Syzygy, I didnt check the last 5 minute thing)

However, three hours after the new download, my DVR completely froze up, and I had to unplug it to get it rebooted. I sure hope this isnt a sign of things to come! It appears that it only happened that one time today, so Im keeping my fingers crossed. Anyone else have a freeze/reboot issue today?


----------



## macizcool (Jul 15, 2007)

rubybear said:


> Did anyone else receive a data download today (6/25)? Around 5:30 am (Pacific time), I noticed one of my tuners was tuned to a DirecTV channel (100, I think), and was recording. I clicked on info for the program, and it said it was about 59% complete downloading new data.


I had that last Friday.


----------



## rubybear (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, I received 6.4a last Friday, too. This must be some sort of other data download, because it didn't change the software number at all.

This is just the first time DirecTV has actually changed one of my channels to download something onto my recorder. You know what, I just checked channel 100, and it's the Pay Per View Preview channel. So I'm guessing they downloaded PPV info. This must be a new way that they are downloading that info since 6.4a. I wonder what happens if they try to do this when I'm recording on both channels? 

I haven't had another freeze, so I'm guessing that was just a coincidence.


----------



## johnnycake23 (Sep 14, 2005)

Goodgirl,

I tried to follow but like much of the American public I suffer from a short attention span. I got lost after "here goes:"  Not that I don't appreciate your effort, but I think I'll take the route of apathy and just wait for the DTV powers to hear our call and get this fixed. I ain't proud of it but too many moving parts and I get flummoxed.

It sure does suck though that with this "upgrade" created such havoc.

Thanks to all for your help.



goodgirl said:


> Hello Rubybear and All Members:
> 
> I think I figured out a way to fix the problem of a show which is being recorded and then jumping you back to the beginning when you re-enter the show.
> 
> ...


----------



## ditball (Jul 20, 2008)

macizcool said:


> Aren't these two phrases the same?:
> 
> Also, are you aware of the 15-minute skip feature? This may help you get to the last five minutes of a recording at a faster pace. You may also want to consider making the last five minutes of the local news a separate recording, if this is something you do often....


How do you use the 15-minute skip feature?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ditball said:


> How do you use the 15-minute skip feature?


Press the "Jump/Skip" button on your remote while Fast Forwarding to jump to the next tick mark on the timeline. It's not always 15-min, though. The tick mark spacing depends on the length of the recording.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Are there any updates from DirecTV on this bug? I can't even use my HDTiVo anymore for watching a show that's still recording. Argh.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

I don't believe they care.

Over the last few weeks I've noticed another persistent (albeit intermittent) problem: FFx1 (the one FF speed at which CC is still visible) frequently freezes. At that point I have to press Play to unfreeze the picture. Freeze points are not necessarily associated with bad data: If I back up and do an FFx1 again, a freeze may happen at a different (later) point. I never used to get _any _freezing during FFx1.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> I don't believe they care.
> 
> Over the last few weeks I've noticed another persistent (albeit intermittent) problem: FFx1 (the one FF speed at which CC is still visible) frequently freezes. At that point I have to press Play to unfreeze the picture. Freeze points are not necessarily associated with bad data: If I back up and do an FFx1 again, a freeze may happen at a different (later) point. I never used to get _any _freezing during FFx1.


Syzygy, I've also noticed the FFx1 problem while trying to timeshift some Olympic swimming last night. For me, it was totally freezing, and then sometimes I even got a black screen freeze as well.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

I just wanted to add some new findings on this problem (and it still is a problem for me even with the latest download).

Here's my scenario:

So, tonight I'm watching the Olympics, but time-shifted. In other words (for the newbies), I'm watching the program as it is recording, but in the past. I catch up to the Live spot in the recording (with FFx3 or 30-sec skip) and then I go watch something else (either by hitting the Live TV button or the TiVo/DirecTV button to go to the NPL) while I let some more buffer build up.

So, now, enough buffer has built up and I want to start watching where I left off (a very common TiVo usage scenario by the way) on the Olympics. But, to my shock, with 6.4a, the playback has started at the beginning.

Oh no, I have to skip all of that synchronized diving again 

So, tonight what I have tried with success was not going to the very end of the buffer (to the Live/Now spot), but skipping to about 5 minutes before Live.

Now, I can jump out of the recording any way I want (Left Arrow, Live TV button, TiVo/DirecTV button) and when I return to the NPL and the recording, it now *remembers* where I left off! Whew!

I realize that this is just another variation of what others have said in this thread, but I thought it was worth giving my scenario.

It is definitely a bug in the 6.4a software, and I would like to see it fixed.

This is a major regression in functionality in my opinion, but at least now I know a solid workaround technique.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I just did some testing and it does appear that the bug comes up if you leave the recording within 5 minutes of live. Thanks, this at least helps. DirecTV needs to fix it though!


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

az_double_eagle said:


> <snip>
> 
> Now, I can jump out of the recording any way I want (Left Arrow, Live TV button, TiVo/DirecTV button) and when I return to the NPL and the recording, it now *remembers* where I left off! Whew!
> 
> </snip>


I noticed today one more obnoxious little item on this subject.

It seems that even though I exited the recording in a spot 5 minutes before the Live spot (as my workaround stated), when I returned to it today (after the recording has completed) that (ugghh) the recording started at the beginning instead of where I left off.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

Todd said:


> I just did some testing and it does appear that the bug comes up if you leave the recording within 5 minutes of live. Thanks, this at least helps. DirecTV needs to fix it though!


Totally Agree & you are welcome!


----------



## macizcool (Jul 15, 2007)

Have you guys tried pressing Pause while watching live, before you exit? That's what I have been doing and have had no issues. When I press live TV, it goes back to where I'm paused.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Try pausing (and then exiting) when you're less than 5 minutes from the end of either a recording or a live buffer. It won't save your position.

I must qualify that -- I don't recall whether I've tested using a live buffer that didn't contain a show being recorded at the time. All of my live-buffer observations may have been based on watching a recording in that buffer (rather than by selecting it in Now Playing).


----------



## kenbe (Sep 8, 2008)

I too have had this problem and after reading all messages, I've come to a simple conclusion: DirectTV has done this intentionally probably in collusion with advertisers that don't want us to jump around and by-pass commercials since the classic thing to do is record two shows simultaneously and then skip back an forth banking time and then speeding over commercials.

Someone needs to get DirecTV to actually fix this since they gave me a lot of double-speak about and acted like I was the only person on the planet that had this problem.


----------



## kenbe (Sep 8, 2008)

I just talked to DirectTV for about the 5th time and they finally admit that this is a known problem, and probably came wiht the July software date.

The problem is that the only answer I can get is that they're "working on it" and they won't give me any committment as to when it will get fixed.

My recommendation is to be sure to call DTV if you are having this problem and maybe if they get enough calls that they will take is seriously and move up the priority on the fix. I plan to call every week to lobby my case for fixing it sooner rather than later.


----------



## kenbe (Sep 8, 2008)

DTV finally admits this is a problem.

The bottom line is to convince DTV to download the previous version of the software that doesn't have this bug and then they can take as long as they like fix the current version. Sometimes I'm so brilliant I impress myself.

I did confirm that the work around is to go to the Pick Programs to Record, then To Do List, then to the program that's recording, then "Watch Now" and it will pick up where you last left off.


----------



## kenbe (Sep 8, 2008)

The last person I talked to (Evette) now tells me that there is no intention to fixt this problem.

WHO ARE WE SUPPOSED TO BELIEVE? I get a different answer from every person I talk to. Evette (300281717) had the audicity to tell me that they don't keep the old versions of the software and therefore they cannot download it to fix the bug.

I just love it when folks make things up.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Why don't we all send them a link to this thread and see what happens? I love my HDTiVo and will keep it until the new model comes out next year, but this bug really annoys me!!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Kenbe:
DVRupgrade sells both 6.2a and 6.4a for various versions of Directv TiVo. go to their website, they may be selling yours.


----------

